# Lip balm tubes



## Karl (Jun 18, 2002)

Not a candlemaking question , but does anyone know of a source of tubes for a lip balm? Thanks in advance.

[ December 11, 2005, 07:22 AM: Message edited by: Karl ]


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

I get mine from Glory Bee. they have the best price on them.


----------



## HoneyHeather (Dec 8, 2005)

I get mine from Elements bath and body:
www.ElementsBathandBody.com 

they are much cheaper than Glory bee. thier service is great, and they ship outside US, if you need that.


----------



## HoneyHeather (Dec 8, 2005)

here is the direct link to the white lip balm tubes:
http://www.elementsbathandbody.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=179

They also have clear for the same price.

$1.92 for 12 vs. $3.30 from Glory Bee


----------



## Karl (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks for the help. The great thing about this forum is the amount of helpful interaction. Thanks again.


----------



## Rob (Mar 29, 2005)

If you don't want to buy any and you are only looking for a couple use those little camera film containers, everyone's got some of them lying around at home.


----------



## Dana (Mar 26, 2005)

http://www.containerandpackaging.com/itemlist.asp?itemtype=Miscellaneous&subtype=Tubes


----------



## Don and Emmy (May 22, 2005)

BetterBee has them on special this month


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

My sister, a pharmasist warned me against using film canisters for carrying camping food-stuffs and medicines in. She heard that they may leach toxins. We're both unsure if washing resolves that. I suppose a medicine bottle, if washed should be ok.
Waya


----------



## Bee Man (Sep 19, 2004)

I just started selling lip balm tubes and offer great pricing along with a variety of tube and cap colors. http://www.ebeehoney.com/lip_balm_tubes.html

Becky
www.eBeeHoney.com


----------



## davpress (Mar 8, 2005)

*film canisters*

from Kodak's website concerning their film canisters.




In summary: There are no "toxic residues" in Kodak film containers. Because our film containers are not manufactured to comply with FDA or CPSC requirements, Kodak does not recommend the use of film containers for anything other than their intended manufactured purpose. However, if a customer chooses to use a Kodak film container for other than film storage, the container first should be thoroughly washed with soap and water. To eliminate the potential for choking or mechanical injury, film containers, film lids, and film cartridges should be kept away from small children and pets.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

These folks actually make them.

http://sks-bottle.com/


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Jim: Nice web site!!!!


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

sks is good i do not rememeber who sells what amount of tubes for what price.But tube are much less ecpensive from other sourcese than bee supplie houses.Do a search and you will find prices from $.10 to $.15 each.It all depends on how many you want to buy.


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

Karl said:


> Not a candlemaking question , but does anyone know of a source of tubes for a lip balm? Thanks in advance.
> 
> [ December 11, 2005, 07:22 AM: Message edited by: Karl ]


These have got to be the cheapest 

http://www.sks-bottle.com/340c/fin8a.html

sks has exceppent 2 day shipping too.

OOOPs, didn't see your post Jim


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

*Sale on Lip Balm tubes*

Wholesale Supplies Plus has a sale on the regular white round tubes in bulk...
3240 tubes for $195 (that's $0.06 each) It's a pre-buy and if they don't sell out, they will offer them in lots of 48 for $3.95 ($0.08 each - still a great price).


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Thanks, Lucious! I've been using SKS products, but knew there was something else out there. They are good to deal with, I will admit and that's worth a lot, too.


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

*Speaking of lip balm tubes.....*

I filled some the other day. I "think" my liquid may have been too hot, but I don't know for sure. Anyhow, the lids/tops won't snap on tight. Any ideas on how to shrink them....otherwise I'm stuck with 24 tubes with lids that won't stay on,


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

Cyndi, how did you fill you tubes? Did use a lip balm filling tray? If you did, I DO know that you have to be careful not to shove the tubes in too far.


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

Swobee said:


> Thanks, Lucious! I've been using SKS products, but knew there was something else out there. They are good to deal with, I will admit and that's worth a lot, too.


Swobee, I totally agree! I have that relationship with WSP.


----------

